# I can't stop making these.



## dangelo422 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm on a roll, I'm really enjoying making these. They have all found little heads to be on.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

They're beautiful! 
LOL I have made a couple in adult sizes for the Homeless Veterans Project. It's an easy pattern that goes fast.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## PatDan (Jan 17, 2013)

Can you share the pattern?


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

They are really cute. I would love to make matching ones for my daughter and grand daughter. Would you please share a link to the pattern..thanks


----------



## Regg (Nov 9, 2012)

Beautiful! They look like they are fun to make. Pattern?


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Can you point us in the direction of the pattern please?


----------



## khh (May 20, 2011)

Mornin - I love the hats - where can I find the pattern? thanks Karen


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

khh said:


> Mornin - I love the hats - where can I find the pattern? thanks Karen


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :!: :!:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

love your hats, can you reference where we can find the pattern.
Thanks


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Very cute


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## dangelo422 (Oct 23, 2011)

I got the pattern on here.....it was called newborn swirl hat, you can make it bigger follow pattern for adult hat.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

mombr4 said:


> love your hats, can you reference where we can find the pattern.
> Thanks


Here is a FREE one on Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirled-ski-cap


----------



## Regg (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## PatDan (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Here is the pattern from here on KP-- I had bookmarked it.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-274591-1.html


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

They are all lovely! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I love it when I already have the book!


----------



## khh (May 20, 2011)

Hi - is there a pattern on a website? Ravelry? thx Khh


----------



## khh (May 20, 2011)

Hi - I am looking for the pattern for the really cute hate pictured - what is the name of the book or is it on a website? thx khh


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are lovely.. :thumbup:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Very cute hats.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

lexiemae said:


> Here is a FREE one on Ravelry:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirled-ski-cap


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks lexiemae, I have saved it for future. Cute hats


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Love them! :thumbup:


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I was wondering what type of yarn is the white on your one hat?


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Yippee!! Thank you so much for the link. My little grand daughter really likes it, which is a big thing since she don't like hats.


----------



## Cyndiek (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for the cute pattern. It will be perfect for Christmas gifts for the nieces and nephews.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Love the swirl


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those look wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

They look like luscious dollops of ice cream!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

They are lovely. I have that pattern "somewhere"...guess I'll have to dig it out and "have a go"..


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## ajrowland (Nov 6, 2013)

Very cute. It actually may be addictive. Thank you for the idea.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Those are the cutest hats!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely work!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful hats.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on all.


----------



## Vickie M (May 10, 2014)

Thank you for posting. Great work.


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

My favorite is the one with the fun fur.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

They are all so cute!!


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Cute. There will be many warm heads this winter.


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

I really like the hats, thanks for the pattern. The pattern says size 8 needles, it that US or metric?


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Very cute. Thanks for posting.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Precious and adorable. Any pattern you'd like to share?


----------



## Kent29 (Sep 20, 2015)

So many; so cute.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

They are all nice&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice hats.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

dangelo422 said:


> I'm on a roll, I'm really enjoying making these. They have all found little heads to be on.


I used to have this pattern and have hunted high and low for it to make for my charity knitting. Yours are beautiful.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Love all your colors!


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh-I love the look of that hat. Do you have to use the DP or circular needles or can you just stay with regular?


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

dangelo422 said:


> I'm on a roll, I'm really enjoying making these. They have all found little heads to be on.


I made one for my grandson and the day care he goes to went nuts over it,they are sooooo cute and fun to knit.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

I love them.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very pretty hats!


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Is there a way to make these beautiful hats without having to pick up stitches for the rib? I have never been able to pick up stitches that look good. Also is there a way to do the hat in the round? Love these hats - would love to make these from my granddaughters.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Those are all gorgeous! Nice work!


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Dangelo
Very cute hats I see your from Jackson, NJ, I'm from Freehold, NJ


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful hats!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful hats! Such a nice thing to do.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

They are wonderful. And they are fun to make.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

very nice colors


----------



## barbsch (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very adorable and warm hats.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

They are adorable


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice hats.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Your hats are very pretty


----------



## chinook2 (Aug 3, 2015)

Great pattern. Bless you for your efforts on behalf of homeless veterans.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Cute! Lovely colors!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Love those hats. I made a few and they are favorites.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Very pretty!! Thank you for the link to the pattern.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Your hats are lovely. Such a nice variety of colors. Well done ! They are beautiful.
I have printed the pattern as I would like to make some for my great-granddaughters who love hats ! They can never have too many !
Joan


----------



## kara's juju (May 16, 2012)

Beautiful. I need to make these.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely hats...nice assortment of colors and nice work!
:thumbup:


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Great job! I made one of these for new grandbaby. She's bigger now so I guess I'd better start another one. Thanks for the reminder. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

jberg said:


> Great job! I made one of these for new grandbaby. She's bigger now so I guess I'd better start another one. Thanks for the reminder. Happy Needling. jberg


HI,
How many stitches did you use for your grandbaby's hat ?? I would like to try this pattern for newborns .
Joan


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, JoanCB! I used the free pattern on Ravelry by Mandie Harrington, Swirl Hat. The pattern gives directions for all sizes from preemie to adult. Let me know if you have trouble with it and I can send you a copy by PM. Thanks and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

I love this hat!! Thanks for telling us about it!!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you! That's a great looking cap. So many possibilities by selecting different yarns.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Adorable Hats in Beautiful Colors! Great job! Thank you for links.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful twist hats! Nice patterns.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

very nice hats


----------



## Newcastle (Oct 24, 2013)

boy you have done a great job-I started one and gave up=couldn't figure how to sew it together And I am a very experience knitter


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Newcastle said:


> boy you have done a great job-I started one and gave up=couldn't figure how to sew it together And I am a very experience knitter


Oh, dear !!! Hope I am able to figure it out.
Joan


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

They are all adorable!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I can see why. They're very cute.


----------



## mimester70 (Sep 18, 2012)

You have been very busy with these, they look great!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

they came out very nice


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What fun! Love all the colors.


----------



## TJ'S NANA (Jan 7, 2014)

This looks like fun. I will definitely try it soon. Thank you.


----------



## Gilian (Dec 11, 2011)

I love making those also


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

They look like fun to make and fun to wear.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are so cute!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Great hats! The chosen ones will love their hat!


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

I am just casting one on here at the beach . Nice change for me to make thanks


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

They are cute! Hats are my go to project when I just want to knit and not have to follow a pattern closely!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Cute!!


----------



## Lokie'smom (Jan 25, 2015)

They are great! I know I have that pattern and am going to try to make one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dangelo422 (Oct 23, 2011)

sandyridge said:


> Oh-I love the look of that hat. Do you have to use the DP or circular needles or can you just stay with regular?


Straight needles


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

[
quote=dangelo422]Straight needles

Thank you. I have never worked with DP or circular needles but I wan tto give this hat a try.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

They are so cute! But I won't pay for the pattern. So many hat patterns already.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

It is a free pattern plus there is a great video on You Tube.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

They look so much fun! Great job!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

I was born in Dover, NJ.



sundrop016 said:


> Hi Dangelo
> Very cute hats I see your from Jackson, NJ, I'm from Freehold, NJ


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

It's free on the Ravelry site.



elainjoyce said:


> They are so cute! But I won't pay for the pattern. So many hat patterns already.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Pretty


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Too cute


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

They are very beautiful,bless you and your wonderful cause.xx :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Why stop? You enjoy knitting them and they are for a good cause.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Darling hats.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

They are all very nice and the colours work well with the spiral tops of the hats. :thumbup:


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow, they look complicated to make but beautiful


----------



## MumofMatty (Dec 11, 2013)

Great hats. I've made on in the past and this is a great reminder on how fun they are. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Agree these are fun. Great stash busters, too!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

ooohhhh so pretty and cheerful. My smile for the day.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much. It is so cute.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

lexiemae said:


> Here is a FREE one on Ravelry:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirled-ski-cap


This is one I am using, newborn size, and yes, they are addictive!!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Is it supposed to look like this?


----------



## dangelo422 (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you. Then I will keep on knitting. I just don't understand yet where I will be picking up stitches from the bottom.



dangelo422 said:


> Yes


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Janice Wilkens said:


> Thank you. Then I will keep on knitting. I just don't understand yet where I will be picking up stitches from the bottom.


You wait till it's finished, it all just 'comes together'...........you will soon be addicted, I love the 2 colours, well done!!!!!
I have made 2, on my 3rd. The 1st one I used the wrong size needles, :roll:  :roll: the 1st one will fit a bigger baby, perhaps a 3 month old baby but they are all going to charity so some baby will benefit. When I have made a few I will post a photo

:thumbup:


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

I casted on 30 stitches (for the child size) using size 8 needles. Do you know how old a child that will fit? I look forward to seeing your pics.



lexiemae said:


> You wait till it's finished, it all just 'comes together'...........you will soon be addicted, I love the 2 colours, well done!!!!!
> I have made 2, on my 3rd. The 1st one I used the wrong size needles, :roll:  :roll: the 1st one will fit a bigger baby, perhaps a 3 month old baby but they are all going to charity so some baby will benefit. When I have made a few I will post a photo
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Janice Wilkens said:


> I casted on 30 stitches (for the child size) using size 8 needles. Do you know how old a child that will fit? I look forward to seeing your pics.


...........................OK................so now I have to start to sew them up!!! they are quite stretchy(?) and will fit a few sizes. I always have bits of yarn left so I am hoping they can be used for these. Not bothered about the pom pom's.... personally I think they look cute as they are )


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Is there a trick or particular method to "gathering top together"?


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Done! But it's definitely not a child's size, because it fits me! I used size 8 needles and cast on 30 stitches. Maybe next time I'll try size 5 needles for a smaller size.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

They are great. I am going to have a go at making one. Thank you for sharing. xx


----------



## Newcastle (Oct 24, 2013)

I would like a picture demonstration on where to pick up stitches for rib


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

What I did was just choose a bottom of the finished knitting work and pick up the stitches. I actually consulted a utube video and learned a lot about picking up and knitting stitches. I highly recommend to view it. Seems I've been doing it wrong all these years.



Newcastle said:


> I would like a picture demonstration on where to pick up stitches for rib


----------



## Newcastle (Oct 24, 2013)

My problem is how do you tell which side is the bottem I had one all knitted and as smart as I am (I knit expert things) I could not figure this one out


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Newcastle, I don't think it matters which side you decide to use as the bottom. That's why I said that I chose a side to be the bottom. I know it seems weird, but if you just do it, you too will see that it isn't so complicated as we first thought it to be.



Newcastle said:


> My problem is how do you tell which side is the bottem I had one all knitted and as smart as I am (I knit expert things) I could not figure this one out


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Lovely work.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> Thanks lexiemae, I have saved it for future. Cute hats


Hi M,
Once you are back to full throttle after your ops (UK saying ) you will be soon be making these in your sleep!!!!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

TexasKnitem said:


> They look like luscious dollops of ice cream!


I know and I am on a diet !!!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

DorothyW said:


> I really like the hats, thanks for the pattern. The pattern says size 8 needles, it that US or metric?


Size 8 needles are old UK so US size 6...........or 4mm ......help this helps )


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

sandyridge said:


> Oh-I love the look of that hat. Do you have to use the DP or circular needles or can you just stay with regular?


Just straight needles, some of us in the UK ( ie ME!! ) have not yet moved on


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

JoanCB said:


> Oh, dear !!! Hope I am able to figure it out.
> Joan


Joan......I promise I will make some more and show you the different stages. I know it looks odd but once you have made one you will be addicted. Leave it with me !! Sue xx


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

going to have a go at this for my grandaughters brothers baby see how it will be


----------

